# Flour Descriptions & Definitions



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

The following is from a great primer on flour I thought many of you might find interesting:

Check out the entire article for very comprehensive information.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

thanks cchiu. Great information, will add this site to my list. I have also gotten good info. on the flours we use at work(and how to choose which one suits your particular needs)by writing to sales reps. at General Mills. They sent me a whole bunch of pamphlets with info and recipes.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

very good!!!


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

very good!!!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Wow this is wonderful. Thanks Cchiu.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

In the description of clear flour, ash is mentioned. Why is ash a consideration?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

kokopuffs:

At the bottom of the first post above, you can click on the link to read the entire article which will answer any questions you have.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Thanks, Cchiu. You know me as Terry at kitchen counsel.


----------

